# Pairs open Southport & Ainsdale GC Tuesday 18th June



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2013)

Theres an open at Southport & Ainsdale golf club on Tuesday 18th June and weve currently got a fourball going (Me, Gregbwfc, Junior & StuC). Just throwing this out there in case any other forummers fancy meeting up on the day for the craic etc. Its a top track and should be in great nick (as long as its not snowing  )

Its Â£55 per player iirc.


P.S The oceans eleven fourball is booked on for 13:20.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Theres an open at Southport & Ainsdale golf club on Tuesday 18th June and weve currently got a fourball going (Me, Gregbwfc, Junior & StuC). Just throwing this out there in case any other forummers fancy meeting up on the day for the craic etc. Its a top track and should be in great nick (as long as its not snowing  )

Its Â£55 per player iirc.

P.S The oceans eleven fourball is booked on for 13:20.
		
Click to expand...

No ta, I can play it for Â£20 with an artisan friend.:ears:

You'll enjoy it though, especially "mumbles"  - It is the 16th hole, a great par 5 over a ridge.


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 28, 2013)

i will come but on one condition

i want to be juniors partner ,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2013)

fat-tiger said:



			i will come but on one condition

i want to be juniors partner ,
		
Click to expand...

It's not a seniors open, you know.


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			It's not a seniors open, you know. 

Click to expand...

ha ha , thought you get a free meal  and some of them adult pull ups


----------



## Fish (Mar 29, 2013)

I'll do it but would need a partner to water and hold my horse for me


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2013)

Only a week away this and I'm looking forward to it.

The weather has been superb up here so theres no reason the course should be in top nick.

Has anybody else bothered booking on?


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Only a week away this and I'm looking forward to it.

The weather has been superb up here so theres no reason the course should be in top nick.

Has anybody else bothered booking on?
		
Click to expand...

No, nobody answered my last reply 3 months ago


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Only a week away this and I'm looking forward to it.

The weather has been superb up here so theres no reason the course should be in top nick.

Has anybody else bothered booking on?
		
Click to expand...

Bring it on, hopefully we get the weather on the day too.

Course should be stunning :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			No, nobody answered my last reply 3 months ago 

Click to expand...

Theres still spaces too.


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Theres still spaces too.
		
Click to expand...

I'm free then if anyone wants to pair up with me :mmm:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			No, nobody answered my last reply 3 months ago 

Click to expand...

I'd take that as a hint 

Shame nobody's took you up on the offer as its a cracking track and a great deal too.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, it'll be great.
Lovely course.
What time we getting there lads ?
Rang the club yesterday to make sure I can get something to eat before we play.
I'm working til 11 and plan on getting there at 12.
Great practice ground too - hit off turf :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd take that as a hint 

Shame nobody's took you up on the offer as its a cracking track and a great deal too.
		
Click to expand...




gregbwfc said:



			Yeah, it'll be great.
Lovely course.
What time we getting there lads ?
Rang the club yesterday to make sure I can get something to eat before we play.
I'm working til 11 and plan on getting there at 12.
Great practice ground too - hit off turf :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll be there about 1230 mate shower, change of clobber and a quick scran prior to our 1320 tee time.

What's this practice ground you're talking about


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 12, 2013)

Fish said:



  

Click to expand...

I would if been up for this Robin had it been a weekend, I just can't do mid weeks at the moment.   I havnt played S&A and at Â£55 its not a bad opportunity to do so.

Have a Good'un Fellas. :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 12, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll be there about 1230 mate shower, change of clobber and a quick scran prior to our 1320 tee time.

*What's this practice ground you're talking about* 

Click to expand...

It's where we hit it like the pros prior to going out and making complete stumps of ourselves


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 12, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I would if been up for this Robin had it been a weekend, I just can't do mid weeks at the moment.   I havnt played S&A and at Â£55 its not a bad opportunity to do so.

Have a Good'un Fellas. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Same here, it would mean a day off for me. Good luck with a partner, Rob.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2013)

Weather looking sweet for this tomorrow


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2013)

Just checking the course out and a nice par 3 to start  

Could be hitting the big dog on a par 3 to start the round :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 17, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd take that as a hint 

Shame nobody's took you up on the offer as its a cracking track and a great deal too.
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			Just checking the course out and a nice par 3 to start  

Could be hitting the big dog on a par 3 to start the round :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Proper golfers would hit an iron 

Looking forward to it Birchy, I've let the pro know to make sure there's enough water in the trough for your horse!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Proper golfers would hit an iron 

Looking forward to it Birchy, I've let the pro know to make sure there's enough water in the trough for your horse!
		
Click to expand...

Im going to the range tonight to see which iron is best for thinning around 210 yards 

Yeah it should be a good do mate, bet the course is in beting condition. Will leave room for you to stick your horse next to mine, dont worry mate  :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2013)

In fact it looks like the comp is only off the yellows. A 180 yard pitching wedge down the first will be enough :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			In fact it looks like the comp is only off the yellows. A 180 yard pitching wedge down the first will be enough :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame,  I was looking forward to playing off the whites aswell.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2013)

Enjoy "mumbles" a par 5 with a big hill in the middle, don't get too close as you wo'nt be able to hit a rescue wood close to the green, if too close. I think it's the 15th or 16th.

It's a very nice course, you'll love it. Did I mention, I get on for only Â£20......


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 17, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Enjoy "mumbles" a par 5 with a big hill in the middle, don't get too close as you wo'nt be able to hit a rescue wood close to the green, if too close. I think it's the 15th or 16th.

It's a very nice course, you'll love it. *Did I mention, I get on for only Â£20*......
		
Click to expand...

No you've never mentioned that LB :lol:
Remember that hole well.
It's the 16th and called,bizarrely, the Gumbleys.
Was telling Birch on Friday about all the dents in the railway sleepers in the dune :rofl:

I'll just be trying not to hit one onto Hillside


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			No you've never mentioned that LB :lol:
Remember that hole well.
It's the 16th and called,bizarrely, the Gumbleys.
Was telling Birch on Friday about all the dents in the railway sleepers in the dune :rofl:

I'll just be trying not to hit one onto Hillside 

Click to expand...

Could be a few more dents after tomorrow


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 17, 2013)

Just looked at the food menu (the course guide can wait), scouser will be gutted he's missing out on bury's blackpudding!

I hope their eggs benedict live upto my high standards though


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 17, 2013)

Good luck guys.. Shoot the lights out...

I'm off to the course tomorrow for a quick 9 with just the irons. Hopefully, the elbow will be OK, in which case I'll be playing 18 on Thursday....


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Just looked at the food menu (the course guide can wait), scouser will be gutted he's missing out on bury's blackpudding!

I hope their eggs benedict live upto my high standards though 

Click to expand...

The S & A special steak baguette sounds delicious


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good luck guys.. Shoot the lights out...

I'm off to the course tomorrow for a quick 9 with just the irons. Hopefully, the elbow will be OK, in which case I'll be playing 18 on Thursday....

Click to expand...

I hope Junior is refreshed and raring to go after his sunshine break in Cyprus so he can carry me (not literally)

Good luck with the swinging Dan, hope you don't do any more  damage pal!


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			The S & A special steak baguette sounds delicious 

Click to expand...

I'm going to have to unsubscribe from this, its too painful


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm going to have to unsubscribe from this, its too painful 

Click to expand...

It's probably best that you aren't playing tomorrow considering the bad books you are already in.


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It's probably best that you aren't playing tomorrow considering the bad books you are already in. 

Click to expand...

I have arranged to do a supp tomorrow morning but SWMBO doesn't know yet, think I'll pull out as I'm down at Studley Wood Wednesday for the Adams fitting day. Might be pushing my luck a bit trying to play tomorrow as well.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			The S & A special steak baguette sounds delicious 

Click to expand...

Tell me about it.
Don't eat it all will ya.
See you all tomorrow.
I'll text you when I get there Scott.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Tell me about it.
Don't eat it all will ya.
See you all tomorrow.
I'll text you when I get there Scott.
		
Click to expand...

ok mate, looking forward to it :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 18, 2013)

Enroute only 15 mins away, weather looks overcast with a slight north westerly breeze but temperature is around 18*.

Perfect conditions let's hope the eggs Benedict live upto standards!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 18, 2013)

What a great course, really enjoyed the whole setup and layout. The fairways were very narrow and took me a bit to hit the buggers! Rough was tough to hit out of too. Thanks to Andy, Stu & Greg for the great company on the day. 

I scored on the first for our team then had 6 holes off  super Greg kept the boat floating though and by the time i started paddling again we were in a very good position . The last 10 or so holes we played great as a team and were giving each other free putts on a lot of holes which resulted in a total of 42 points! 

Andy (Junior) played well as usual  and Stu was a bit hot and cold like me but chipped in the points when needed. They ended up on 36 which was a good score around a very tough track.

We were leading when i left with still a fair few groups left out there but you never know :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jun 18, 2013)

Good score Birchy, well done you and Greg.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			What a great course, really enjoyed the whole setup and layout. The fairways were very narrow and took me a bit to hit the buggers! Rough was tough to hit out of too. Thanks to Andy, Stu & Greg for the great company on the day. 

I scored on the first for our team then had 6 holes off  super Greg kept the boat floating though and by the time i started paddling again we were in a very good position . The last 10 or so holes we played great as a team and were giving each other free putts on a lot of holes which resulted in a total of 42 points! 

Andy (Junior) played well as usual  and Stu was a bit hot and cold like me but chipped in the points when needed. They ended up on 36 which was a good score around a very tough track.

We were leading when i left with still a fair few groups left out there but you never know :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Had a cracking day with the lads even though I played cack!

The course is fantastic with 15/16 very good holes and the greens were superb.
A much better track than West Lancs and definitely one to play.

Well done to gregbwfc for carrying Birchy round for 17 holes


----------



## Birchy (Jun 19, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Had a cracking day with the lads even though I played cack!

The course is fantastic with 15/16 very good holes and the greens were superb.
A much better track than West Lancs and definitely one to play.

Well done to gregbwfc for carrying Birchy round for 17 holes 

Click to expand...

Now now Stuart, theres a dominant one in every relationship. Ask the missus


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Now now Stuart, theres a dominant one in every relationship. Ask the missus 

Click to expand...

TouchÃ© 

Let us know if you stayed in 1st place mate.


----------



## Junior (Jun 19, 2013)

Great day, top craic and a real test of golf. Loved the course, imo it is head and shoulders above west lancs. Accuracy of the tee is the key and if you miss the (tight) fairways then your struggling for par.  You always thought that you could hit the ball out of the rough ok, but whhen it came to it even a short iron would squirt out low and left!!!

Well played Birchy and Greg, hope you win, 42 is a serious score around there off three quarters. 36 for me and my partner was a solid effort !!!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 19, 2013)

Get in there you little beauty. Just spoke to S & A and they have confirmed that S Birchall and A Gregory came 1st with 42 points


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Get in there you little beauty. Just spoke to S & A and they have confirmed that S Birchall and A Gregory came 1st with 42 points 

Click to expand...

Well done fellas. Good shooting, 1st prize is......


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice one.
Thanks for ringing Scott, made up with that.
Think we've both had 2nd places at our home clubs, so nice to get a win.
Stu, my back is killing me mate and I dunno where Birchy gets this good 10 holes from.:rofljust kidding mate,finished like a champ :thup

Thanks to all 3 of you for letting me knock it around with you, cracking course made better by the company.

We got a vouchers for a return visit - Â£200 for a 4 ball Oct-Mar.
That'll get 8 of us on if anyone fancies it later this year - bacon butties too


----------



## Junior (Jun 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well done fellas. Good shooting, 1st prize is......
		
Click to expand...

125 sheckles each !!!  Congrats fellas, I think mine and Stu's pep talks got you over the line


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 19, 2013)

Well done guys. That's some good shooting. What shiny are you going to invest in with your new found moolah?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2013)

Great news Scott enjoy your winnings!


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well played fellas! How's the arm Dan?!?


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 19, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Well played fellas! How's the arm Dan?!?
		
Click to expand...

Not great mate. Played 18 yesterday and it didn't feel too bad during the round, but it's causing me some serious pain today, and the swelling has come back. I even struggled when I was out on my bike this afternoon. I think I'm gonna have to give it another week or 2 before I step on the course again....


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Not great mate. Played 18 yesterday and it didn't feel too bad during the round, but it's causing me some serious pain today, and the swelling has come back. I even struggled when I was out on my bike this afternoon. I think I'm gonna have to give it another week or 2 before I step on the course again....

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that pal, especially as it was ok during the round. One of those things you need to 100% recover from I reckon.... Hope I heals up soon....


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrat's on the win Scott & Andy, Well played :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Nice one.
Thanks for ringing Scott, made up with that.
Think we've both had 2nd places at our home clubs, so nice to get a win.
Stu, my back is killing me mate and I dunno where Birchy gets this good 10 holes from.:rofljust kidding mate,finished like a champ :thup

Thanks to all 3 of you for letting me knock it around with you, cracking course made better by the company.

We got a vouchers for a return visit - Â£200 for a 4 ball Oct-Mar.
That'll get 8 of us on if anyone fancies it later this year - bacon butties too 

Click to expand...

I'm game if your struggling to fill it. 

I'll leave it to others first, as that is a cheap price, and I can play it cheap anytime. However, if you have a late call off or can't fill in, give me a shout.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm game if your struggling to fill it. 

I'll leave it to others first, as that is a cheap price, *and I can play it cheap anytime. *However, if you have a late call off or can't fill in, give me a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Really you've never ever mentioned that before


----------



## peterlav (Jun 19, 2013)

Well played fellas, that's good scoring round S&A


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 20, 2013)

Re this voucher thing.
Stu, did you or Junior get one ?
Apparently, we should've got a code written on the voucher to quote when booking - I didn't.
Just called now and they've asked me to email my details to gen. manager and he'll "make a decision" oo:
Seems a bit harsh but we'll see.

LB, if we've got 2 vouchers, be a nice end of season mini meet if we can swing it.
Sure we can find 8 of us.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 20, 2013)

Great win gents, well played.

I'll be up for a visit here, with or without vouchers really as on the to play list.


----------



## Junior (Jun 20, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Re this voucher thing.
Stu, did you or Junior get one ?
Apparently, we should've got a code written on the voucher to quote when booking - I didn't.
Just called now and they've asked me to email my details to gen. manager and he'll "make a decision" oo:
Seems a bit harsh but we'll see.

LB, if we've got 2 vouchers, be a nice end of season mini meet if we can swing it.
Sure we can find 8 of us.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I got the voucher when I signed us in mate.  The guy didnt mention about a code though.  The deals are :-
01/04 to 30/09 its a fourball for the price of 3, or 8 for the price of 6, any weekday after 1pm.  

OR, 1/10 to 31/03 its Â£200 for a fourball with grub Tuesday or Friday.  

It does say to quote the voucher code but they have not written anything on the card they gave me !!! Bit rum if they do not honour it.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 21, 2013)

Junior said:



			Yes, I got the voucher when I signed us in mate.  The guy didnt mention about a code though.  The deals are :-
01/04 to 30/09 its a fourball for the price of 3, or 8 for the price of 6, any weekday after 1pm.  

OR, 1/10 to 31/03 its Â£200 for a fourball with grub Tuesday or Friday.  

It does say to quote the voucher code but they have not written anything on the card they gave me !!! Bit rum if they do not honour it.
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a pm about it mate :thup:


----------

